# Bow or Transom mount trolling motor



## NewHampshireSkiff (Jun 15, 2020)

I have a Carolina Skiff j14 rigged up for poling and fly fishing and I use the boat in rivers lakes and salt all over New England.

This is my first power boat and I picked an economical vessel with the bare minimum for snag points and stability for fly fishing and poling.
It does everything OK, from poling in 6 inches for stripers to river small mouth with a trolling motor, that is where my question comes up.

Is there a defined advantage to having a Trolling motor on the bow as opposed to the transom? 

I am upgrading from a crappy tiller trolling motor to one with the flat bow mount base and a remote and foot control and considering mounting it on the rear deck to motor from the stern instead of the bow. I primarily operate from the stern and like to keep all snags and belongings in the rear for fishing to make it easier for the angler (I fish with beginners and older guys relatively often and worry about the TM in the front causing an unnecessary problem). I have had no issue with the stern mounted tiller TM so far, other than the switch failing and the plastic not holding up well to salt. As far as control of the boat I haven't noticed anything really difficult to do with the TM in the back.

So does anyone run a TM from the stern with the remote and foot pedal and are there any severe disadvantages or deal breakers?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

It's better to pull a rope then to push one. Front mount all day


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

If you are open water trolling, the bow mount with remote control is the way to go. I have the bow mounted tm with remote, and I love it. I primarily fly fish from the bow, and its not hard to control and cast. As far as being better, its a lot easier to control a boat by pulling than pushing, especially in current or wind.


----------



## Sdia03 (Jan 26, 2021)

I’ve got a j16 set up very similar. I can’t imagine not having a bow mount trolling motor. Throw a towel over it when throwing the fly abs your good to go.


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

I have a Tracker Grizzly set up to fly fish from bow. Use a bow mounted trolling motor with a handheld wireless remote to control motor. Works great. Would not do it an other way.
Mike


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If you put one on the stern it will push it one way. You’ll need 2 on the stern to make it go straight. Put it on the bow you’ll be happy


----------



## NewHampshireSkiff (Jun 15, 2020)

thanks everyone, bow it is!


----------



## randolphaknight (Oct 10, 2010)

2 in the stern


----------



## NewHampshireSkiff (Jun 15, 2020)

So after I got convinced by this thread to go with a bow mount, I started looking for a used one. Everything from minn kota or motorguide I found was over 1000 dollars which was out of my current budget. I really wanted the foot control and handheld remote. I heard about Haswing Cayman series which was about the same price as a used Minn Kota ( 12v 55lb ) to get brand new. I was toying with the idea of buying one of these knock offs new and then one popped up on CL, 2020 haswing cayman 12v 55lb with spot lock and a wireless foot pedal. it was taken off a boat by someone with no idea what it was and he listed it at 300 dollars. I gobbled it up. Just needed to buy a new handheld remote (50 bucks) and a quick release bracket for my preference. Locked it on while waiting for the quick release bracket and got out on the water on Sunday, boy is this a game changer for me....... No more reaching down to adjust the tiller and it holds so much better in current pulling from the front. I really appreciate the feedback you all gave!!!! Now i know this thing may sh*t the bed on me after a while as it is cheap but the performance has been incredible. Down the road after i buy a house ( This month ) and funds get back to normal I will probably sell it for more than i got it for and buy a minn kota. Im curious if anyone has experience with the Haswing brand?? Seems pretty heavy duty to me.


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

awesome setup


----------



## Sdia03 (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice!


----------

